# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] Προβλημα με χειριστηριο ps4

## giorgos thesalonikh

Kαλησπερα σε ολους.μολις χαλασε το χειριστηριο του πσ4.κανει κινησης μονο του.οπως πηγενη πανω κατω.δηλαδη μια φορα αν πατησω να παει κατω αυτο πηγενη συνεχως.και οταν το παθενει δεν υπακουει στην εντολη να παει πανω.ξερεις κανεις αυτη τη βλαβη???

----------


## kalnik3

> Kαλησπερα σε ολους.μολις χαλασε το χειριστηριο του πσ4.κανει κινησης μονο του.οπως πηγενη πανω κατω.δηλαδη μια φορα αν πατησω να παει κατω αυτο πηγενη συνεχως.και οταν το παθενει δεν υπακουει στην εντολη να παει πανω.ξερεις κανεις αυτη τη βλαβη???


τσεκαρε αν μπροστινο ευκαμπτο κυκλωμα(flex circuit) ακουμπαει σωστα στην πλακετα
αν δεν κανει καλη επαφη ειναι λογικο να κανει οτι να'ναι

οταν κουνας το αναλογικο στο κανει αυτο ή οταν πατας τον σταυρο?
αν ειναι το αναλογικο το αλλαζεις
αν ειναι ο σταυρος αλλαξε το λαστιχακι που παταει στο flex circuit

γενικα ριξτου ενα καθαρισμα, βοηθαει αρκετα
μπορεις να βρεις πολλα σχετικα βιντεο

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

To κανει και στο σταυρο και στο αναλογικο.οκ θα το ανοιξω και θα το τσεκαρο.και οτι ειναι θα απαντησω.ευχαριστω πολυ

----------

